# Free FLU vaccine



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

The cold and flu season is upon us and the Department of Veterans Affairs has once again teamed up with *Walgreens Pharmacies* nationwide to allow all veterans who are currently enrolled in the VA healthcare system to be able walk into any of the over 8000 Walgreens nationally (and the Duane Reade pharmacies in the New York metropolitan area) to receive a vaccination at no cost. Vaccinations will be available *through March 31, 2018.*

Veterans wishing to receive the no cost vaccination simply need to present a Veterans Identification Card and a photo ID, at any participating Walgreens to receive the vaccination. The Group ID is: VAFLU

In addition, after the Walgreens pharmacist administers the vaccine Walgreens will transmit that information securely to VA where it becomes part of the patientâ€™s electronic medical record.

VA is committed to keeping Veteran patients healthy, and during this flu season, vaccination is the best way to prevent the spread of flu. No matter where you live, visit your local VA clinic or Walgreens to get a no cost flu shot.

To find your local VA, visit va.gov/directory/guide/home.asp.
To locate a Walgreens store near you, call 800-WALGREENs (800-925-4733), or go to com/findastore.

To learn more about the partnership, call 1-877-771-8537 or visit http://www.va.gov/COMMUNITYCARE/programs/veterans/immunization.asp .

To get more information on flu and flu vaccine, visit publichealth.va.gov/flu or www.cdc.gov/flu.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

That is a great benefit. BUT, I had poor results. First tried the Walgreens on W. Gray and they were polite but didn't know what I was talking about. Then the one on TC Jester, and they knew about it but didn't give the high dose for seniors. Then stopped over my clinic at VA Hospital with all the parking problems and was told that they didn't have the shots yet. Finally went to Krogers and paid $60 for the high dose. That was about a month ago, so maybe they have it worked out by now. Good luck.


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

most Veterans live 'downstream' 

looks like corporate Walgreen's gets large credit for reaching out to Veterans - - possibly even a charitable write-off .. maybe not


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

notthatdeep said:


> That is a great benefit. BUT, I had poor results. First tried the Walgreens on W. Gray and they were polite but didn't know what I was talking about. Then the one on TC Jester, and they knew about it but didn't give the high dose for seniors. Then stopped over my clinic at VA Hospital with all the parking problems and was told that they didn't have the shots yet. Finally went to Krogers and paid $60 for the high dose. That was about a month ago, so maybe they have it worked out by now. Good luck.


I didn't know about the high dose for seniors. I did get a free one at church. I read it is for people 65 and over. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense since I am almost 64 that at 65 you need 4 times the amount. Seems a bit arbitrary.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

rockportfulton said:


> most Veterans live 'downstream'
> 
> looks like corporate Walgreen's gets large credit for reaching out to Veterans - - possibly even a charitable write-off .. maybe not


I think VA pays them for it.


----------

